# Just got$ a Singer Chunky knitting machine 150! Help please!



## kat030583 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi, Does anyone know what ribber might work w/ the Singer Chunky Knitting machine model 150? 
Also there is a crack in the carriage....If anyone has recommendations on how to selvedge that. I was thinking maybe putting a piece of duct tape on it. I'll post pictures as soon as it arrives in the mail. 
And, I'm really happy I found this forum and to read and see how great of a knitting community there is here! It's really nice and refreshing to see! Thanks everyone! Katie


----------



## Gwynshelton (Oct 16, 2012)

If this is the same as the Silver/Studio Bulky 150 it is a basic machine without punch cards. It did have a matching 150 ribber,but I think neither main bed nor ribber is still in production. Someone may know more.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Katie, we're happy you found this site too. 
Here's a weblink were you'll be able to download your machines manual;
http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/SilverReedManuals.php
The SRP150's manual is not available on this site, but that is the correct ribber model for the SK150.


----------



## kat030583 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank you sooo much! I gotta keep my eyes out for the SRP 150!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Welcome Katie. I have a daughter that lives in Brooklyn.


----------



## kat030583 (Nov 11, 2012)

:-D That's cool does she machine knit also?


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

kat030583 said:


> :-D That's cool does she machine knit also?


No she is too busy working. I doubt that she would ever machine/hand knit, sew or crochet if she did have the time. She has never taken after her mum. When she was young she hated the fact that all her clothes were hand made. Even though people always said how nice her clothes were she always moaned and said "why cant I have things from a shop". Her brother was the opposite, when I cast on the start of a jumper for him he sat patiently at my side asking "when will it be done"? This was before I had a machine and was using pins, for him I couldn't knit fast enough.


----------



## kat030583 (Nov 11, 2012)

Lol! that's so funny and cute! I'm sure they were the best clothes though and I bet now she really appreciates it now.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

KateWood said:


> Hi Katie, we're happy you found this site too.
> Here's a weblink were you'll be able to download your machines manual;
> http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/SilverReedManuals.php
> The SRP150's manual is not available on this site, but that is the correct ribber model for the SK150.


And good luck at finding a ribber for that machine at a reasonable price at least here in the US. If one comes up it usually goes for quite a bit of change. I have a Studio 151 and no ribber. No advice till we see the broken part... May be something you do not even need to "fix" or could be something bad. Have to see.


----------



## tjmartinez2010 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi! I've been looking for a "knitting buddy" with an sk150. I have one with the ribber, but my ribber carriage is misplaced at this moment. I have been latching up the ribbing, but am on the lookout for an appropriate cast on to have a stretchy edge. Let me know when yours arrives.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Katy, I sold a Knitmaster (Singer) 155 machine. It had to be sent to the buyer through a courier. The ends of the main bed were completely smashed in transit. I was able to get new ends at a very good price from Metropolitan here in the UK. It therefore is possible that you can get a new cover for your carriage and it would be worth you looking into doing this. Metropolitan do ship abroad but maybe you have a supplier in the USA that you could call. You can email Metropolitan the address is- [email protected]


----------



## hobbyknitter (May 7, 2011)

Hello Katie. As for the crack you should be able to put duct tape on it to hold but trying to find just the plastic cover to the carriage will be harder than finding that ribber. But you can check with different service centers as they may have a spare one. Needle Tek over in Washington State has had most parts I needed for the different machines I have had.
If you do need the manual, I know someone that may have it for you. You can PM me here but I will ask about that to be ready just in case.


----------



## kat030583 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hobbyknitter! Thank you so much for the info! That is great. I'm definitely going to check w/ Needle Tek. And, as far as the manual goes I think it is coming with a manual for the machine, I'm not entirely sure because I'm still actually waiting for it to come in the mail. Thanks so much for your help really appreciate it.


----------



## beachgramma (Aug 5, 2012)

My daughter said the same thing "Why can't I have store bought clothes like everyone else." Next year I bought her school clothes and a few days later she came home crying "I don't want these, everyone has them, can you make me some more?"

That ended our shopping sprees except to the yardage store.


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

KateWood said:


> Hi Katie, we're happy you found this site too.
> Here's a weblink were you'll be able to download your machines manual;
> http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/SilverReedManuals.php
> The SRP150's manual is not available on this site, but that is the correct ribber model for the SK150.


I purchased a downloadable PDF manual for the SR-150 ribber from www.theknittingcloset.com for approx. $5


----------



## kat030583 (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes I have mine would love a knitting buddy! I'm in Brooklyn Ny are you in NY? or do you have skype or facetime?!


tjmartinez2010 said:


> Hi! I've been looking for a "knitting buddy" with an sk150. I have one with the ribber, but my ribber carriage is misplaced at this moment. I have been latching up the ribbing, but am on the lookout for an appropriate cast on to have a stretchy edge. Let me know when yours arrives.


----------



## kat030583 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks so much I will look into so far I just super glued and duct taped the cracks;0 It's working great but def. might not be bad to have a spare in case further damage is incurred. Thanks!


susieknitter said:


> Katy, I sold a Knitmaster (Singer) 155 machine. It had to be sent to the buyer through a courier. The ends of the main bed were completely smashed in transit. I was able to get new ends at a very good price from Metropolitan here in the UK. It therefore is possible that you can get a new cover for your carriage and it would be worth you looking into doing this. Metropolitan do ship abroad but maybe you have a supplier in the USA that you could call. You can email Metropolitan the address is- [email protected]


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

Take a look at the compatibility chart at http://www.yarn-store.com/silver_reed_studio_what_fits_what.html

Best wishes


----------



## kat030583 (Nov 11, 2012)

ValT thank you so much! That was great info.



ValT said:


> Take a look at the compatibility chart at http://www.yarn-store.com/silver_reed_studio_what_fits_what.html
> 
> Best wishes


----------



## kat030583 (Nov 11, 2012)

thanks kate!


shawcountry said:


> KateWood said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Katie, we're happy you found this site too.
> ...


----------



## Birdlover4962 (May 29, 2015)

Hello, I have a Singer model 150 and when I bought it I didn't know much about machine knitters. As a result I bought a machine that did not have the sinker plate assembly (that attaches to the k-carriage) so I am unable to use it. If any one knows where I can purchase one or which model knitting machine will substitute with the model 150 I would appreciate it. I looked at the website for comparability but it didn't show any other knitting machines that were interchangeable with the model 150 unless I was reading it wrong. 
Thank you!!


----------



## ingyrob (Jun 27, 2014)

Hello Birdlover, there is a sinker plate on e bay UK No.06016836. It seems like the same sinker plate is used for the SK150, SK151 and SK155 so that opens your options to get one in the US if you do not want the one in the UK. I don't know how much you have paid for the parts that you have,but think that it would work out quite expensive if you have to pay that amount for the sinker plate and postage to the US.


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

shawcountry said:


> I purchased a downloadable PDF manual for the SR-150 ribber from www.theknittingcloset.com for approx. $5


It was available here also

http://machineknittingetc.com/sr150-ribber-machine-instruction-manual.html


----------



## kat030583 (Nov 11, 2012)

There's a company called Needle Tek in Washington that is great. They always have spare parts. Phone: +1 (360) 892-2304. Hope that helps;-)


----------



## Petraknits (Apr 14, 2013)

Only the SR150 ribber will work on this one


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

kat030583 said:


> Hi, Does anyone know what ribber might work w/ the Singer Chunky Knitting machine model 150?
> Also there is a crack in the carriage....If anyone has recommendations on how to selvedge that. I was thinking maybe putting a piece of duct tape on it. I'll post pictures as soon as it arrives in the mail.
> And, I'm really happy I found this forum and to read and see how great of a knitting community there is here! It's really nice and refreshing to see! Thanks everyone! Katie


The SR 150 ribber fits it and they are now very commonly found for sale (without the main bed machine) at reasonable prices in Ontario Canada. Production knitters are buying up all the working main beds but not buying the ribbers.


----------

